#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Building a Games PC?

## Chairman Mao

Ain't been into playing games since my teens. Bit of a shame to have a nice TV and soundsystem and not have a system for playing games through them though.

Thinking of getting a PC made simply for this purpose. You can presumably go to some of the IT malls and have a bucketload of games put on to a HDD for not too much thb, or just buy the copied games for 150b a game.

I already have a laptop I use at home and a netbook when I'm going out. So this will be strictly for gaming with my TV as the monitor, nothing else required of it.

What parts would I need to have put in, to play the latest shoot 'em games or whatever?

Cheers.

No idea of what specs are used nowadays.

----------


## Butterfly

don't bother with a PC game, waste of time and money

buy a Wii or a PS3 like everybody else, the games will run faster and smoother

PC gamers get dated very quickly and the machines becomes very expensive if you want the full experience

IMO, something like the PS3 and XBOX is already overkill and at the top, going into PC gaming is a bit of a domain for loons,

----------


## Gerbil

^^ i7, lot's of RAM & the best graphics card you can afford. Sorted. (oh yeah & a wireless keyboard & mouse)

TV's make lousy display monitors for PC's though, even large HD ones.

----------


## baldrick

I was looking at this last month thinking about making a small travel comp ( micro atx ) that would be a gaming machine also .

here is what I came up with for high spec bang for your buck after doing a bit of research - not sure if you can get it all here in BKK , but Sing should have the lot.

*ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard*

*Intel  Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2  Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor  BX80623I52500K* 

*ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5*

----------


## FailSafe

Look at the numbers and specs on the Alienware site- Alienware - Custom Gaming Computers - PC Gaming At Its Best- their computers are ridiculously over-priced and you can build something yourself much cheaper, but they make some awesome gaming PCs and can give you some ideas on what you might need.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Buy a mag like PC World and look at the spec of machines being sold as ready-made games machines.

Then take that to Pantip and start haggling.

Doing it on the cheap can be counter-productive, warranties are important.

----------


## withnallstoke

I've been looking to do similar (making a purpose built games pc).
My first port of call was the largest supplier of bits in town to start pricing stuff up. Being in a small town means that the shops basically have eff all in them unless you want an off the shelf jobby, so no joy there.

I've decided to wait untill up north (Bangers) and will try again.

Project shelved.

----------


## alwarner

> I've been looking to do similar (making a purpose built games pc).
> My first port of call was the largest supplier of bits in town to start pricing stuff up. Being in a small town means that the shops basically have eff all in them unless you want an off the shelf jobby, so no joy there.
> 
> I've decided to wait untill up north (Bangers) and will try again.
> 
> Project shelved.


What sort of games do you want to be playing?

----------


## FailSafe

I'm gonna look into a new desktop pretty soon- I want one that can handle Diablo 3 at full-tilt-boogie, which means $.

----------


## somtamslap

^^ Beastiality role-plays are his favourite.

----------


## Mid

> ^^ i7, lot's of RAM & the best graphics card you can afford. Sorted. (oh yeah & a wireless keyboard & mouse)


yep  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> What sort of games do you want to be playing?


I enjoy the Total War stuff and need a decent pc to run them properly.






> Beastiality role-plays are his favourite.


And this.

----------


## FailSafe

Also make sure you get Windows 7 64-bit as 32-bit can't address more then 4GB of RAM.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> What sort of games do you want to be playing?
> 
> 
> I enjoy the Total War stuff and need a decent pc to run them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the strategy games are better on a PC.  The beastiality role playing stuff is far from PC, however.

----------


## bsnub

> don't bother with a PC game, waste of time and money
> 
> buy a Wii or a PS3 like everybody else, the games will run faster and smoother
> 
> PC gamers get dated very quickly and the machines becomes very expensive if you want the full experience
> 
> IMO, something like the PS3 and XBOX is already overkill and at the top, going into PC gaming is a bit of a domain for loons,


Wow! You are a true idiot who should never be allowed to comment things relating to PC's or tech in general.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually a chipped Xbox is good value since you can get the games for a song and no risk of the bloody viruses that infest almost every disk you buy in Thailand.

----------


## bsnub

First off let me start by saying that PC gaming is the top of the pack. Consoles have grown long in the tooth and can not hope to compare. BF3 and most new games have been optimized for the PC first and ported to the consoles. Any game that is ported to PC will have junk graphics as the PC is vastly superior to consoles it was the day they came out and everyday after.

Get a core i5 2600k as the minimum, at least 8 gigs of ddr3 ram, an ati 5800 series video card at the minimum. I would also recommend an SSD drive solely for running your OS and apps. Then a separate media drive for video, music etc..

----------


## FailSafe

^

While I agree PC is superior, consoles have come a really long way- I'll only play a game on my PC if there isn't an Xbox version of it (mostly through convenience and the fact it's more then good enough).

----------


## bsnub

> consoles have come a really long way


No they havent they are dinosaurs. Consoles are udder shit. When people slam pc's they have shitty little monitors. Play a PC game like this

----------


## harrybarracuda

Pathetic snub. Buy an HD projector and have a 120" screen, it's much more fun.

----------


## baldrick

an FPS without a K/B mouse needs auto aiming , thus sux dogs

----------


## Butterfly

> First off let me start by saying that PC gaming is the top of the pack. Consoles have grown long in the tooth and can not hope to compare. BF3 and most new games have been optimized for the PC first and ported to the consoles. Any game that is ported to PC will have junk graphics as the PC is vastly superior to consoles it was the day they came out and everyday after.
> 
> Get a core i5 2600k as the minimum, at least 8 gigs of ddr3 ram, an ati 5800 series video card at the minimum. I would also recommend an SSD drive solely for running your OS and apps. Then a separate media drive for video, music etc..


priceless, on the top of being an idiot American, you are also a basement boy gamer  :rofl:

----------


## bsnub

^That is not me in the video you idiot.

----------


## baldrick

^ but it is you on the end of the hook - stop being so easily trolled - especially by a Québécois ladyboy fancier

----------


## bsnub

^ you got a point there.

----------


## 9999

AMD phenom X6 or X8. A tone of RAM to piss off Butters. PC and console are much different experiences. Console gaming doesn't come close.

Here's one I had built a little while back.



Great gaming rig all the latest games run sweet and are readily available for free off the interwebs.

----------


## Butterfly

> That is not me in the video you idiot.


listen retard, building gaming machines or playing games at 30 is not really something you should be doing. 

Are you also obese and living in your mom basement like harryb ?

----------


## withnallstoke

> Here's one I had built a little while back.


What sort of price, and was it built in Thailand?

----------


## withnallstoke

> building gaming machines or playing games at 30 is not really something you should be doing.


Indeed not.
Wait 'till you're in your fifties to start playing games.

----------


## Butterfly

> A tone of RAM to piss off Butters.


actually completely justified for gamers, not for the average user surfing porn and opening emails




> PC and console are much different experiences. Console gaming doesn't come close.


indeed they are different experience, one is living in his mom basement, covered in shit and chips

the other plays with his friends on a comfortable sofa in the family living room

----------


## 9999

^ You make me think of that Southpark episode about 'World of Warcraft'. You're still mad at gamers Butters?

----------


## 9999

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> Here's one I had built a little while back.
> 
> 
> What sort of price, and was it built in Thailand?


Yes built in Thailand ordered parts off the same guy who built it / sold it. He's the best if you're in CM. It ended up being about 25K for the box, maybe a bit more.

----------


## 9999

> the other plays with his friends on a comfortable sofa in the family living room


With the technology of the last decade, you can do this with a PC too. You can even play games in cafes and what not. You should try this new fangle dangle stuff some time mate.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ :rofl:

----------


## withnallstoke

> It ended up being about 25K for the box, maybe a bit more.


Not bad at all.
My local shop wanted that much for an i7 processor !

----------


## 9999

My gaming PC is hooked up to the main living room HD hi-res TV / Monitor with stereo sound. It's the centre of home entertainment for ourselves and visitors. Very social indeed. 

In the office I keep and old 286 with 256K RAM just like butters.

The mum's basement clique is so 1990's get with the times bro. We left the basement years ago.

----------


## 9999

> My local shop wanted that much for an i7 processor !


Mine is an x6, a step down from the i7. Though with i7 you're paying for on board graphics which are redundant for gamers who want high spec graphics cards. Btter off spending the dosh on an AMD x8. My x6 was the same price as an i5 at the time, with far better performance but lacking the (unnecessary) onboard graphics.

The CMV8 cooling system lets me overclock to 3.3hz - 6 cores.

i7 is great if you want a laptop that can game.

----------


## 9999

^ You mean they want 25K just for actual CPU chip??

----------


## withnallstoke

^ For the board.

----------


## 9999

^ The board + chip?

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Yup.

Good point about the graphics as well.
AMD it is then.

----------


## 9999

Sounds about right if it's an all in one i7 package (decent onboard graphics) and all you need is a case, hard drive, CD drive etc.

Defo agree AMD is the way to go for gaming.

----------


## Butterfly

> We left the basement years ago.


jesus, what a scary thought

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> That is not me in the video you idiot.
> 
> 
> listen retard, building gaming machines or playing games at 30 is not really something you should be doing. 
> 
> Are you also obese and living in your mom basement like harryb ?


WHy are you lying Butters, you admitted before that you are looking to buy a console so you can pretend to be a Jedi, you retard.

 :Smile: 

In fact, I think this is you in the video.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> We left the basement years ago.
> 
> 
> jesus, what a scary thought


What,  him playing with his telescope in the loft/attic ?


 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> the other plays with his friends on a comfortable sofa in the family living room


you don't have friends butters




> is an x6, a step down from the i7


what is wrong with the i5  I posted above ? at $200 USD it seemed a good pricepoint , and everyone seems to be happy with it

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz &#40;3.7GHz Turbo Boost&#41; LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I52500K

----------


## 9999

> what is wrong with the i5 I posted above ? at $200 USD it seemed a good pricepoint , and everyone seems to be happy with it


Nothing wrong at all just chose the x6 over it, it outperforms the i5 (just) in processing power and easier to overclock. Plus, you get no cool gamer cred owning an intel  :Wink: 

Seriously though, the next beneration intel looks good, read about it a few days ago. I'd wait to see that before going i5, i7.

----------


## astasinim

> First off let me start by saying that PC gaming is the top of the pack. Consoles have grown long in the tooth and can not hope to compare. BF3 and most new games have been optimized for the PC first and ported to the consoles. Any game that is ported to PC will have junk graphics as the PC is vastly superior to consoles it was the day they came out and everyday after.
> 
> Get a core i5 2600k as the minimum, at least 8 gigs of ddr3 ram, an ati 5800 series video card at the minimum. I would also recommend an SSD drive solely for running your OS and apps. Then a separate media drive for video, music etc..


I`d go with something similar to this build. i5 2500k was tested against an i7 2600 a few months ago in PC Pro magazine, and with the massive overclocking ability of the 2500k, it ended being level, if not better than the i7 (also cheaper). The only change i`d make is the graphics card. My personal choice would be an NVIDIA 2Gb GTX560Ti, which should make you future proof for reasonable amount of time. If money is no object then a GTX590.

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> what is wrong with the i5 I posted above ? at $200 USD it seemed a good pricepoint , and everyone seems to be happy with it
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong at all just chose the x6 over it, it outperforms the i5 (just) in processing power and easier to overclock. Plus, you get no cool gamer cred owning an intel 
> 
> Seriously though, the next beneration intel looks good, read about it a few days ago. I'd wait to see that before going i5, i7.


AMD are so far behind Intel these days, its a joke. 7-8 years ago, AMD were the gamers choice, but they dropped the ball, and have been playing catch up ever since. Even the new Llano, Bulldozer chip haven't taken off like was expected.

----------


## 9999

^ Not the impression I got when deciding between i5 - i7 or phenom x6. The AMD was a no brainer if running a decent cooling system and that video card you like (see pic in previous post), going off the research I did into it.

----------


## astasinim

Amongst gamers, intel are outselling AMD by at least 3-1. Many were excited by the promise of the new chips, but have gone back to Intel, as they just dont seem to be able to get on with AMD anymore. Its a shame really, as a few years ago anyone who wanted a gaming machine went for AMD. Ask any custom PC company, and you`ll get the same answer. Im not saying AMD are crap at all, its just that Intel are leading the market amongst gamers at the moment. 
Ive had a few AMD based machines in the past, and never had a problem, but speaking to guys in the industry, it seems they are getting a lot of returns or unfavourable feedback. Personally, I`d like to see AMD become the market leader again in the future, but I think thats some time off yet.

----------


## FailSafe

I just bought a new laptop with an i7 2.2 (boost up to 3.1) with 8GB of RAM and a pretty good video card- I think it will make a decent gamer.

----------


## astasinim

Never been a fan of laptops as gaming machines. Not for playing the latest games on hi res anyway. I believe it takes away the gaming experience. Each to their own though.

----------


## FailSafe

I didn't buy it for gaming (it's for the wife for work)  but I spec'd it higher than she needed (15.6" HD screen, i.e.) so I could play with it.

I agree with you- I will spec-out a gaming desktop in a couple of months.

----------


## 9999

^ Yep , you got a sweet portable gaming machine. That's the beauty of i7 - the graphics that can fit in a laptop.

----------


## baldrick

assisting your overclocking fun

Liquid Cooler Lineup: Intel, Corsair, MainGear Tested - HotHardware

----------


## astasinim

Theres been a lot of issues regarding liquid cooling. when it works, its superb. However, there have been lots of returns with systems that have LC. Dont believe me, ask K1Klass here. He works in the "boutique PC" industry.

----------


## k1klass

^id stay away from cool it products, this includes the corsair water coolers as they are made by cool it, we have had a lot of bad ones and they have done a product re-call recently they are also issues with the new asus efi bios's when the pump is run off a motherboard 3/4pin header.

----------


## Gerbil

This is the way to go: Strip Out The Fans, Add 8 Gallons of Cooking Oil : Dousing Your Athlon FX-55 With Eight Gallons Of Cooking Oil?

----------


## nigelandjan

> I just bought a new laptop with an i7 2.2 (boost up to 3.1) with 8GB of RAM and a pretty good video card- I think it will make a decent gamer.


         That sounds a nice bit of kit mate , I wonder how heavy it is for a lappy .

      CM  you mentioned in the OP about using your nice TV and sound system ,, probably seems an obvious thing to say , but make sure your new machine has an HDMI port built in to take full advantage.

       If you really wanna break the bank hoe about goin for a SSD , no heat and loads a speed  :Smile:

----------


## 9999

So Mao, what have you decided after all the feedback here? Doubtless you've also checked out the interwebs, PC forums, etc?

Perhaps a highschool homework assistant website is what you need to do your reasearch  :Wink: 

Let us know what you decide, don't keep us hanging on!

I'm interested on hearing feedback from this new intel chip, looks like we'll have to wait a while though...




> Intel's Ivy Bridge CPU Launch Slips to March 2012
> Posted 06/21/2011 at 8:28am | by Paul Lilly
> 13CommentsPrint 63 4Share
> Power users were hoping to get their hands on Intel's Ivy Bridge silicon by the end of the year, the time frame the Santa Clara chip maker originally gave for the successor to its existing Sandy Bridge CPUs. Now we're hearing that users will have to wait until March 2012 in order to give notebook vendors more time to sell their existing Sandy Bridge systems.
> 
> According to news and rumor site DigiTimes, Intel's 6-series chipset design flaw back at the beginning of the year ultimately left OEMs holding the bag with two months of lower demand. Combined with tablet PCs cutting into notebook demand, Intel has decided to throw vendors a bone by delaying the launch until next year, giving them more time to clear existing inventory and allow for a more gradual transition.
> 
> Ivy Bridge represents Intel's first foray into 22nm 3D transistor technology and is supposed to offer up to 30 percent better graphics performance and 20 percent better CPU performance compared to current Sandy Bridge parts.


Maximum PC | Intel's Ivy Bridge CPU Launch Slips to March 2012

----------


## 9999

Maybe this is why they're flogging off i5, i7 laptops so cheap. Thinking of buying a big size i7 laptop myself but will wait and see. The 2 year old 13 aint cutting it. Android tabs could well fill my laptop needs in the next year or so, apart from a quality gaming experience of course.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ I haven't decided yet.  :Smile: 

Lots of good info though, so cheers.

----------


## 9999

Cool, be sure to let us know then eh.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> First off let me start by saying that PC gaming is the top of the pack. Consoles have grown long in the tooth and can not hope to compare. BF3 and most new games have been optimized for the PC first and ported to the consoles. Any game that is ported to PC will have junk graphics as the PC is vastly superior to consoles it was the day they came out and everyday after.
> 
> Get a core i5 2600k as the minimum, at least 8 gigs of ddr3 ram, an ati 5800 series video card at the minimum. I would also recommend an SSD drive solely for running your OS and apps. Then a separate media drive for video, music etc..
> 
> 
> I`d go with something similar to this build. i5 2500k was tested against an i7 2600 a few months ago in PC Pro magazine, and with the massive overclocking ability of the 2500k, it ended being level, if not better than the i7 (also cheaper). The only change i`d make is the graphics card. My personal choice would be an NVIDIA 2Gb GTX560Ti, which should make you future proof for reasonable amount of time. If money is no object then a GTX590.


The video card was just a minimum. I have a 5850 that I still use and will be upgrading in the near future. But it runs fine in BF3 and Skyrim. I am able to run BF3 on high settings perfectly and Skyrim is maxed out with no issues. 




> ^ Not the impression I got when deciding between i5 - i7 or phenom x6. The AMD was a no brainer if running a decent cooling system and that video card you like (see pic in previous post), going off the research I did into it.


Dude are you serious? The AMD is not even in the same league as the Sandybridge proc's. The 2500k is an overclocking monster. The intel chips blow the AMD out of the water. I was a loyal AMD customer for years but had no choice but to go Intel with my last build. 

There is just no comparison.

----------


## 9999

^ Yeah I'm starting to think maybe a mistake, though the machine runs fine. Perhaps the info I read up on was biased - gamers being loyal to AMD etc.

Running all the latest games though, BF3, MW3, AoC, SkidRow3, all on full spec, never miss a beat.

What is it that makes the Sandy bridge intels so much better than the AMD phenoms? The AMD was quite a bit cheaper.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> I just bought a new laptop with an i7 2.2 (boost up to 3.1) with 8GB of RAM and a pretty good video card- I think it will make a decent gamer.
> 
> 
>          That sounds a nice bit of kit mate , I wonder how heavy it is for a lappy .
> 
>       CM  you mentioned in the OP about using your nice TV and sound system ,, probably seems an obvious thing to say , but make sure your new machine has an HDMI port built in to take full advantage.
> 
>        If you really wanna break the bank hoe about goin for a SSD , no heat and loads a speed


Pretty much any HD laptop has an HDMI port- with torrents so popular everybody wants one.

It's not lightweight at close to 2.5kg,  but that wasn't a big issue as she only needs basic portability from the house to the car.

I wanted to stay as close to $1,000 (30K baht)  as possible,  which meant it had to have a bit of heft- an SSD added way too much to the cost- I ended up paying 35K with a RAM upgrade and legit Windows 7 64-bit,  which was a good deal for the screen and specs it has.

----------


## 9999

^ Yeah that's a good deal. Worth the 35K with SSD. How big is the SSD?

----------


## bsnub

^^^ Its the system architecture, Turbo boost (overclocking built right on the chip), and Hyperthreading that make the difference. They overclock like beasts and are super stable. Intel went the extra mile to win over gamers by making the chips super easy to overclock.

 When Sandy bridge came out it really showed how far AMD had fallen behind. Intel is going to push the envelope again as it is going to release the next generation chips Ivy bridge in Q2 2012. They will shrink the form factor yet again from 32nm to 22nm.

Don't expect AMD to catch up anytime soon.

----------


## FailSafe

^^

It doesn't have an SSD- only a couple of laptops at Pantip had them and they were close to 100K- that was just too much for her needs and my wallet. ..

----------


## nigelandjan

^  If  I'm not mistaken I think he said the SSD option was too much

----------


## 9999

> Its the system architecture, Turbo boost (overclocking built right on the chip), and Hyperthreading that make the difference. They overclock like beasts and are super stable. Intel went the extra mile to win over gamers by making the chips super easy to overclock.
> 
> When Sandy bridge came out it really showed how far AMD had fallen behind. Intel is going to push the envelope again as it is going to release the next generation chips Ivy bridge in Q2 2012. They will shrink the form factor yet again from 32nm to 22nm.
> 
> Don't expect AMD to catch up anytime soon.


No problems overclocking my X6 from 2.8 to 3.3 but required an expensive cooling system.

I'm real keen on to try out the Ivy Bridge. It does look like it will shit all over AMD.

I'm still convinced that I get more processing power out of an overclocked phenom x6 than a stock i5. I only have a vague understanding of this hyperthreading technology.

----------


## bsnub

Here is my last build the video card will need to be upgraded soon. But I think I will hold out for the Ivy bridge proc's before I upgrade again;

----------


## 9999

^^^ OK gotcha, 35K is still ok for that machine.

----------


## bsnub

> I'm still convinced that I get more processing power out of an overclocked phenom x6 than a stock i5.


You do for sure but when I overclock my i5 it is see ya later time.  :Smile:  I am overclocked at 4.5ghz right now and totally stable.

----------


## 9999

^ Wow! I see you also got a cooling nice cooling system, what is it?

I can safely overclock to 3.8 but 3.3 is plenty, remember this is 6 cores.

The i5 and cooling system for overclocking would have been a big cost difference, so I went with x6 + cooling system for about the same price as the i5 (a little more).

----------


## bsnub

^Noctua NH-D14 It was the best air cooler on the market at the time. Even better than some water cooling setups. My cooler was only $80US and the proc was $200US. So not to bad in my book.

----------


## 9999

^ Good price, forget what my CMV8 was but think more than $80. What do you think about the CMV8 as a cooling system?

Some posters bagged the shit out of it in a previous thread here and said it was overkill.

----------


## Butterfly

I never realized we had so many teenagers on TD, fucking hilarious

I bet most are Americans too  :rofl:

----------


## bsnub

^^ Its not that bad. I almost bought one but decided on the noctua. I think your build is a solid one tbh. I wouldn't have any regrets. You are playing all the good games with it so no worries.

----------


## 9999

> I never realized we had so many teenagers on TD


You also never noticed that PC's size has reduced since the 60's so you don't need an entire basement to house one.

They fit nicely in the lounge room next to an LCD TV. Most basement boys from the 90's have this set-up. In fact, most our parents do now. Console gaming is for poor people that can't afford decent PC's, or are just too confused by the fusion of PCing and home entertainment. Which are you Butters?

Given that you were so tight to buy a viewsonic, the worst pad available, I'd put you in the poor category.

----------


## bsnub

^ butters is a lame troll ladyboy sucker.

----------


## 9999

^ I kinda like Butters whatever he is.

----------


## bsnub

^ Ya me to. We need someone to laugh at.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

you gamers fucks are hilarious, the viewsonic was for testing purpose, get over it, those gadgets are expandable and most of them will be in the dust bin in 2 years time

but for idiot gamer retards like yourselves, owning a PC is some kind of a status thing to impress the girls in your basement 

I mean WTF !!!  :rofl:

----------


## bsnub

^ I think it is clear that we have more dispensable cash then you. Sucking off those ladyboys must cost a pretty penny.  :rofl:

----------


## FailSafe

I got to play one of the new 3D FPS games at Pantip yesterday- I needed to wear the glasses, but it looked fantastic.

----------


## 9999

> PC is some kind of a status thing to impress the girls in your basement


I already told u Butters, we left the basement years ago. We now house our showcase PC's for all to see as the centrepieces of our mansions that we pwned off your generation.

Viewsonic.  :rofl:

----------


## 9999

And there were no girls until I left the basement at 43.

----------


## withnallstoke

> the viewsonic was for testing purpose, get over it, those gadgets are expandable


How big do they get?

----------


## 9999

Big enough to look like an ipad and impress katoeys

----------


## Butterfly

see basement boy, that's exactly my point

putting your prize PC tower full of pretty lights in your living room is the ultimate basement boy status show off

----------


## 9999

What were you testing Viewsonic for Butters? How cheap and nasty can they make a tab that people will be dumb enough to buy? Or are you just struggling but want to be down with the basement boys?

----------


## 9999

> putting your prize PC tower full of pretty lights in your living room is the ultimate basement boy status show off


Yes why have all the bells and whistles if it's in the basement where nobody can see it? duh.

----------


## withnallstoke

I have a big neon sign by the front door.

"Come and check this bad bastard out".

----------


## Gerbil

This is a case:

----------


## 9999

Oh my, Butters will be fuming.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Trouble is Butters really *wants* a game machine so he can pretend to be Obi Wank a Knobby, but judging by the tablet he bought, I think he's got to save up for a bit.

 :Smile:

----------


## 9999

Here Butters this should suit all your gaming needs, and impress the ladys too. It's a bit more techo than your used to but don't worry, it's user friendly. You'll get the hang of it.

----------


## withnallstoke



----------


## 9999

Why do all computer threads end in everyone pwning Butters?

----------


## nigelandjan

> This is a case:


  If  I could get one of them in me front room I could turn the heating down a couple of notches  :Smile: 

         Would be a tad dissapointing if you gave it a post mortem and found a Celeron chip in it + 250mb of ram complete with shared graphics and one usb port  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

> Here Butters this should suit all your gaming needs, and impress the ladys too. It's a bit more techo than your used to but don't worry, it's user friendly. You'll get the hang of it.


Amiga 500 with Workbench 4.0 from the look of it

----------


## Butterfly

> Trouble is Butters really *wants* a game machine so he can pretend to be Obi Wank a Knobby, but judging by the tablet he bought, I think he's got to save up for a bit.


got the lightsaber application on the Android, nothing to complain about

anyway, I don't need an XBOX or a PC monster to have fun, unlike you retards

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why do all computer threads end in everyone pwning Butters?


Because he won't admit he's fucking clueless.

----------


## Butterfly

^ I am labeled clueless by other clueless tards ? now that's hilarious,

since when gamers were computer genius ? putting together parts in a PC doesn't make you a PC guru, even a Thai retard can do that, and they will do it better than most retard gamers we have here

and putting a shinny new case in your living room is still a basement boy signature,

You can take the gamer out of the basement, but can you take the basement mentality out of the gamer ?

----------


## bsnub

^ You have proven in countless tech threads that you are a totally clueless moron. You are the laughing stock of the tech section.

----------


## Butterfly

^ link ? and when the majority of the population can't even use a computer these days, how can your theory fits into that ? I mean we have a good sample of clueless users here, always asking stupid questions.

Are you also a mac user by any chance ? that would take the cake,

----------


## 9999

> Amiga 500 with Workbench 4.0 from the look of it


Yes, good spot. Obviously you are familiar with *this* technology. You probably had to learn about them post grad. We Basement boys had them in classrooms as small children, so forgive your crowd for being a behind the curve.

----------


## 9999

> got the lightsaber application on the Android, nothing to complain about


Bullshit. Not on a viewsonic you don't. The app won't work. Screenshot or it's obv. bullshit.

----------


## 9999

> since when gamers were computer genius ? putting together parts in a PC doesn't make you a PC guru, even a Thai retard can do that, and they will do it better than most retard gamers we have here


You're right there they do a dam good job for only 200bt. I stand there and watch them though, like you would taking your mercedes for a service over here.

----------


## 9999

> You can take the gamer out of the basement, but can you take the basement mentality out of the gamer ?


 :rofl:  yes, nice one. Basement boy and proud.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I am labeled clueless by other clueless tards ?


The difference is, that I don't try to pretend I know a lot about computers.




> You have proven in countless tech threads that you are a totally clueless moron. You are the laughing stock of the tech section.


Exactly.

----------


## Butterfly

> The difference is, that I don't try to pretend I know a lot about computers.


and you couldn't even if you tried,




> Exactly.


but that would contradict what you just said above ? since you have no clue, how can you tell I have no clue ? you can't, that's the hilarious part

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> since you have no clue, how can you tell I have no clue ?


Because it's so bleeding obvious.

----------


## 9999

I can tell you don't know shit Butters by my limited knowledge harboured in the basement by age 14.

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> since you have no clue, how can you tell I have no clue ?
> 
> 
> Because it's so bleeding obvious.


but you wouldn't know what obvious is even if it hit you in the face, HTML boy  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> by my limited knowledge


gamers are always limited in their computer knowledge, that's why all they can do is play games and surf porn

these days, it's all about Facebook, not games. In a few years, the facebook fans will lecture you how they know more about computers than anyone else. Isn't that hilarious ?

----------


## 9999

Butters I'm guessing you're a 'low level' guy. That's not an insult you know, low level as in pure binary programming, BIOS, etc, the hard, gritty stuff. You're probably fine until windows kicks in. That's where you become clueless. What ever 'high level' stuff you ever knew is redundant. Even if you did post-grad computer science, you're 'high level' knowledge would have been less than the basement boys when we were 12.

Low level is the building blocks though and requires the most skilled people to program. Is this your arena Butters? If not, then you're a fraud as a techo.

----------


## 9999

> gamers are always limited in their computer knowledge, that's why all they can do is play games and surf porn


Bullshit. We can also insert CPU's and Video cards into pre-fitted slots on motherboards. That's about it though.

----------


## 9999

> In a few years, the facebook fans will lecture you how they know more about computers than anyone else. Isn't that hilarious ?


No it's not funny at all I hate FB and will prolly be as bitter as you when this time you speak of comes.

----------


## Butterfly

> I'm guessing you're a 'low level' guy. That's not an insult you know, low level as in pure binary programming, BIOS, etc, the hard, gritty stuff.


yes, when I was 12, never played computer games though, programmed a few instead, much more fun, sorry to disappoint




> you're 'high level' knowledge would have been less than the basement boys


see, that's your problem, like a bargirl, you only think in your limited territorial space

computers can do much more than sending emails, surfing porn, playing video games etc... absolutely amazing, isn't it ?

----------


## withnallstoke

> computers can do much more than sending emails, surfing porn, playing video games ...


Calling you out on that Butters.
That's complete bollocks and you know it is.

----------


## 9999

> yes, when I was 12,


Jesus christ you must have literally needed a basement to house a computer back then.

----------


## 9999

> see, that's your problem, like a bargirl,


Fuck me, where the hell did bar girl come from. Get yer mind outta the gutter. Gutters Butters. And you cuss us for what we choose to do in our spare time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Butters I'm guessing you're a 'low level' guy. That's not an insult you know, low level as in pure binary programming, BIOS, etc, the hard, gritty stuff. You're probably fine until windows kicks in. That's where you become clueless. What ever 'high level' stuff you ever knew is redundant. Even if you did post-grad computer science, you're 'high level' knowledge would have been less than the basement boys when we were 12.
> 
> Low level is the building blocks though and requires the most skilled people to program. Is this your arena Butters? If not, then you're a fraud as a techo.


Of course he's a low level guy. That's why he tries to edit the registry to turn Wifi on.

 :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

^  :rofl:

----------


## 9999

^^ haha yes that's the kinding of thinking he's trapped into. He can only see in 0's and 1's.

Regedit is hardly low level though, which is probably why he still struggles.

Seriously though, my hat goes off to old school low level programmers. It requires a lot more smarts than the code monkeys of today. I wanted to do a course in software engineering / computer science but spent too much time in college smoking weed and playing video games and failed to make the cut.

----------


## Butterfly

> Of course he's a low level guy. That's why he tries to edit the registry to turn Wifi on.


that's admin shit, you retard, but you wouldn't know since all you can do is wear phones and play video games

----------


## 9999

^ So Butters, did you have a happy child hood? Sounds like you were locked in a basement housing a massive supercomputer with 64K RAM in 1964, and forced to code 'choose your own adventure' text based games from pure binary. That would explain your pathological hate for anything basement or boiler room related. You programmed 'Zork' didn't you Butters? Good job.

----------


## Butterfly

^ whaoo !!! did you take your pills this morning ?

----------


## 9999

^ Yes but only after that post  :Very Happy:

----------


## bsnub

^^^Butters could not code his way out of a wet paper sack.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^^Butters could not code his way out of a wet paper sack.


But he knows how to make XP run in 256Kb of RAM.

Mind you, he can't do fuck all on it, and the disk light is permanently on.

 :Smile:

----------


## 9999

Bullshit. Butters can makes pretty green and black fish tanks in Apple logo.

----------


## baldrick

butters is stuck coding in fortran for an indian online dev broker for 100 rupees per hour

so stop harassing him - he has not got the time to respond or else he will not make enough for his daily curry

----------


## bsnub

^ :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

ah harryb, you sound quite jealous, you should be a happy man with all those phones hanging around your neck

how is the XBOX ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> butters is stuck coding in fortran for an indian online dev broker for 100 rupees per hour
> 
> so stop harassing him - he has not got the time to respond or else he will not make enough for his daily curry


And he doubles up as a post boy in the HR department.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

guys, I really like your XBOX sense of humor  :Smile:

----------


## singledollarbaby

> Ain't been into playing games since my teens. Bit of a shame to have a nice TV and soundsystem and not have a system for playing games through them though.
> 
> Thinking of getting a PC made simply for this purpose. You can presumably go to some of the IT malls and have a bucketload of games put on to a HDD for not too much thb, or just buy the copied games for 150b a game.
> 
> I already have a laptop I use at home and a netbook when I'm going out. So this will be strictly for gaming with my TV as the monitor, nothing else required of it.
> 
> What parts would I need to have put in, to play the latest shoot 'em games or whatever?
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


Look on the back of the box. 

It'll tell you the recommended specs. 

Pick up the most graphic intensive game (or look it up on the Internet) like Crysis 2 and do what it tells you. 

Not difficult.

----------


## singledollarbaby

> AMD


Crap. 

For the plebs.

----------


## singledollarbaby

> A tone of RAM


You don't need "a tone" of ram for gaming.

A computer with 4GB of ram will play the latest most graphic intensive games just fine and dandy.

The graphics card does most of the work. 

3D programs, modeling or animation work, require more ram. So do things like video editing.


And BTW, it's not "tone" it's *tonne* with 2 n's.

----------


## baldrick

> And BTW, it's not "tone" it's tonne with 2 n's.


and it is also care factor with lots of what the fcuk do you think this is

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> 
> A tone of RAM
> 
> 
> You don't need "a tone" of ram for gaming.
> 
> A computer with 4GB of ram will play the latest most graphic intensive games just fine and dandy.
> ...


Half Life 2 with cinematic mod will easily gobble 4gb of ram, even more if you have it available.

----------


## farrang

I bought my gaming PC from overclockers in the uk cost me a couple of but got lots of ram 8gb and good graphics card it's called the titan i won't be spending any more money for a few years :UK:

----------


## singledollarbaby

> Half Life 2 with cinematic mod will easily gobble 4gb of ram, even more if you have it available.


I'm sorry, are you talking about Half Life 2?

That's the game released 7 years ago in 2004? For which the minimum memory requirements were 126MB of ram? and the recommended were 512MB of ram?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 









 :rofl: 



I surrender..

 :France:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Bottom line is Windows loves RAM, the more you have the more you can do (and you can turn off the Pagefile as well).

----------


## singledollarbaby

^

Not exactly.

Windows 7 MANAGES Ram. What good is RAM if it's there being unused?

One of the reasons why Windows 7 outperforms XP is because it USES ALL your RAM.  If you have 4GB or 6GB or whatever, Windows will try to fill it up, because RAM is useless sitting there doing nothing.

It manages it, so when you need to run something that requires memory, Windows will dump what it had and allocate the memory appropriately.

4GB of RAM will run any game. You should be worried about the video card and the biggest bottle neck, the spinning disk hard drive we still use. and I would make those 4GB of ram 2333mhz and put SSD. 15,000 baht for 250GB. Core i7 extreme. That and a kick ass video card will play any game.

----------


## Gerbil

> If you have 4GB or 6GB or whatever, Windows will try to fill it up


No it wont. Only if you are using the 64 bit version.

----------


## singledollarbaby

> No it wont. Only if you are using the 64 bit version.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Half Life 2 with cinematic mod will easily gobble 4gb of ram, even more if you have it available.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, are you talking about Half Life 2?
> 
> That's the game released 7 years ago in 2004? For which the minimum memory requirements were 126MB of ram? and the recommended were 512MB of ram?
> 
> ...


Atleast you admit your clueless and did not bother to actually read what I said.

Google cinematic mod 10.

"This version requires a fast pc with at least 4GB of ram and a high-end graphics card.             	*A 64bit Windows version is required."*

----------


## singledollarbaby

> "This version requires a fast pc with at least 4GB of ram and a high-end graphics card. A 64bit Windows version is required."


CAPTAIN OBVIOUS TO THE RESCUE AGAIN!

 :rofl: 
Obviously you dope. a 32bit Windows can't address 4GB>. It'll pretty much stop at just over 3GB usable. If you want 4GB or more you have to install 64bit Windows.



This is Fondles trying to get out of his hole

----------


## Butterfly

what kind of retards need 4GB of RAM to run a PC game !!!

buy a fucking XBOX if you want to be teenagers again,

----------


## astasinim

Is there an echo here?

----------


## singledollarbaby

> what kind of retards need 4GB of RAM to run a PC game !!!
> 
> buy a fucking XBOX if you want to be teenagers again,


Agree with you there, but I'm not the one who opened the thread.

Games are for Playstations.

and 13 year olds.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> "This version requires a fast pc with at least 4GB of ram and a high-end graphics card. A 64bit Windows version is required."
> 
> 
> CAPTAIN OBVIOUS TO THE RESCUE AGAIN!
> 
> 
> Obviously you dope. a 32bit Windows can't address 4GB>. It'll pretty much stop at just over 3GB usable. If you want 4GB or more you have to install 64bit Windows.


You should digest what I write before you run you mouth. if you bothered to have a look at what cinematic mod is you will notice they have a "light" version to suit the 32bit enviroment as well, you will also note that what i wrote was actually a cut and paste directly from their website.

Fuckin retard.

----------


## singledollarbaby

> You should digest what I write before you run you mouth. if you bothered to have a look at what cinematic mod is you will notice they have a "light" version to suit the 32bit enviroment as well, you will also note that what i wrote was actually a cut and paste directly from their website.





Poor Fondles.

The more he talks the deeper the hole gets.

Go fondle yourself.

----------


## singledollarbaby

I thought you people at TeakDoor were supposed to be the shit....

Lame.

Whatever happened to that moron DaffyDuck. He had skills

----------


## baldrick

> Whatever happened to that moron DaffyDuck


you could just go and find him and then play with each others "skills"

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I thought you people at TeakDoor were supposed to be the shit....
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Whatever happened to that moron DaffyDuck. He had skills


If I had to guess, I'd say the wanker changed his nick and came back to troll.

 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If I had to guess, I'd say the wanker changed his nick and came back to troll


Does he enjoy getting owned on public forums?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say the wanker changed his nick and came back to troll
> 
> 
> Does he enjoy getting owned on public forums?


I don't know. You just push the "itard" button and he flounces.

 :rofl:

----------

